# Happy To Be Home With Our New Outback!



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi all,
We've just joined this forum and are looking forward to getting lots of info from all your experience.

We came home this week with our new '09 250RS. After looking at lots and lots of models, we fell in love with this model.
Lots of room. Great looks.

Can't wait to get out there and get camping!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

WELCOME to Outbackers.com!!
And congrats on the new 250 RS. Many a good time will be had! Any Pictures?


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats on the new 250RS. We will be picking our 250RS up in a few weeks too. Let us know how you make out when you take it out for the first time. Noticed you were from Ontario. We are from Burlington, Ontario. What are your plans this year, staying local or going far?

Julie


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

john7349 said:


> WELCOME to Outbackers.com!!
> And congrats on the new 250 RS. Many a good time will be had! Any Pictures?


Thanks! I've uploaded a picture in the member's gallery.


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

AbbeysRoad said:


> Congrats on the new 250RS. We will be picking our 250RS up in a few weeks too. Let us know how you make out when you take it out for the first time. Noticed you were from Ontario. We are from Burlington, Ontario. What are your plans this year, staying local or going far?
> 
> Julie


We are from the Ottawa area. We hope to do a few test runs locally, then head out to the east coast this summer.
Where are your favorite spots?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome & Congrats!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Cool!! Welcome!!! And some news outlets said the economy was bad.... When I was at RV dealers last week, the "Sold" section at each dealer was surprisingly overflowing!!!

You're gonna love this site... and your new Outback!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome and Congratulations!! You're going to love it. Nice floorplan!















Happy Travels!


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

4CdnCampers said:


> Congrats on the new 250RS. We will be picking our 250RS up in a few weeks too. Let us know how you make out when you take it out for the first time. Noticed you were from Ontario. We are from Burlington, Ontario. What are your plans this year, staying local or going far?
> 
> Julie


We are from the Ottawa area. We hope to do a few test runs locally, then head out to the east coast this summer.
Where are your favorite spots?
[/quote]
If I had to choose in Ontario it would be the Georgian Bay area. We have been trying out a combination between private and provincial campgrounds the last few years. I would say they both have their pros and cons, that being said we haven't had a bad experience yet at any park. This year we will be going to Awenda which we have not been to before, but have heard is really nice, as well as MacGregor provinical park which again was recommended to us. We are going back to Shirkston Shores on Lake Erie this year, it is a resort so a totally different type of camping but it is fun. It has something for every age. Pools, beach, bars, entertainment for the kids ect.I have family out in New Brunswick so we do plan to do a trip out there but most likely not till next year. I know the Ottawa area is beautiful too, my husband used to camp up that way when he was a child. Are there any campgrounds that you would recommend up that way?

Julie


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

4CdnCampers said:


> Hi all,
> We've just joined this forum and are looking forward to getting lots of info from all your experience.
> 
> We came home this week with our new '09 250RS. After looking at lots and lots of models, we fell in love with this model.
> ...


Welcome to the group. Congratulations on the new OB. We love our 25RSS. Wish we had the king bed though. Happy camping.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome and best of luck with your new 250RS - your gonna love it!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback! Why don't you try to make it to the Cedar Point rally? It would be a great place to meet others and not too far.

Mark


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

> I know the Ottawa area is beautiful too, my husband used to camp up that way when he was a child. Are there any campgrounds that you would recommend up that way?
> 
> Julie


We've always loved Charleston Lake Provincial Park....lots of nice hiking trails. We'll have to see how it goes with the bigger trailer though. Not as many sites to choose from.
A lot of people also like Bon Echo Provincial Park out this way as well. A busy place though so you'd have to reserve early.

Gwenda


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i've fished Charleston lake it's a beautiful place. never rv'ed there. where's the park?


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

swanny said:


> i've fished Charleston lake it's a beautiful place. never rv'ed there. where's the park?


It's on Hwy 3, between a little town called Lansdowne and Lynhurst, on the southwest side of the lake.


----------

